# eheim 44 vs fluval 3 / tank setup advice needed



## spartus117 (May 2, 2010)

Hi.
my current setup includes 1 x 3ft 101.4 ltr tank, 1x eheim 400 external filter running one air stone and two filters 1 x small heater and temp guage.

i have 2 x 7' goldfish and 1 x1' goldfish in the tank.

i have just bought a fluval 3 plus filter (cap 700 ltr p/h) from ebay. my intention is to remove the eheim 400 and replace it with the flval 3 plus filter because i want a more quiet filter and one that looks better sitting inside the tank rather than external.

i inherited the eheim filter withe tank from my grandad so i know it is tried and tested for years however i am concerned that the fluval might not be up to the same standard of airation ect 

1. 1. if i used the fluval would i need to run a seperate pump for air? or is the filter with air attachment sufficient?.
2. assuming the fluval is more powerful would it do a better job of filtration than the eheim 400 that has two filter sponges attached (via airlines) ?

i am very new at this so any help advice would be appreciated. ;-)


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

For the money and ease of use I stick with the Rena XP canister filters, but next up I would go with the Fluvals, they are good filters, just can be a pain getting them started after cleaning. I have never seen an air attachment for the fluval filters so I can't answer either of your questions.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't know enough about these filters to answer your questions. Pull up the spec sheets for the specific models and compare flow-rates to see if they are comparable. I would say to run both filters on the tank for several weeks before removing one and when you take one off, feed lightly (like every 3rd day) for a week or so.


----------



## Mike. (Apr 19, 2010)

*Quick filter question for goldfish tank*

So my tank is 30x15x12. I've recently installed a new filter but the thing I'm questioning is which way I should direct the flow of water? One of my fish seems pretty settled and just chills out in the same spot, presumably away from any patches of water with flow, but my other comet is just darting around the tank, and cant seem to get used to the new flow. Is it best to direct the flow along the length of the tank, or across the bredth?


----------



## Mike. (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry about the above post, I was trying to start a new topic!!! My bad!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Mike, go to the homepage, click the category you want to post in. Click the orange "New Thread" button in the upper left part of the page. That will start a new thread for you.


----------



## spartus117 (May 2, 2010)

hi all sorry for the confusion. to be clear the eheim pump is an AIRPUMP. I HAVE ALSO ATTACHED SOME PHOTOS OF SETUP SO YOU CAN GET A BETTER IDEA


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Both are small filters, I'd just run both forever. But usually with an internal filter, you can skip the aeration.


----------

